# DVD extras which are as valuable as the main feature



## Jupiter (Aug 1, 2011)

Last night I watched season 4 of _The IT Crowd _(surreal British sitcom featuring nerds).










I love the show, but one of the DVD extras - a commentary by director/writer Graham Linehan (_Father Ted_, _Black Books_) on the art of TV comedy writing - was superb. Enlightening and entertaining. In fact, this DVD is worth owning for this commentary alone. Can anyone recommend any DVDs on the strength of the extra material?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I have this really fancy deluxe special edition of Goodfellas that, along with "play", has a feature called "scene select".


----------

